# Bearded Dragon Care for Learners



## SarahBeara (Jun 15, 2015)

If you have a dragon, this is the article for you.

I have a Bearded Dragon. Its name is Amoura. You should soak it 2 to 3 times a week, Or just once, but i reccomend 2 - 4. Too much bathing and the lizard will get too moist and wet, witch will get it sick and its not healthy for the lizard. Feed it collared greens,Or leafy kale, just probably anything related.When you feed, Also feed it some crickets or superworms Trim its claws at least once a month. Sharp claws can damage the legs or hands of the dragon. They need a little cave or maybe a log-like tunnel to sleep under if its hot or too much heat. Lights you buy must provide heat and light for the dragon so it can sun bathe.The dragon is a desert land animal so it lives in hot places.Buy supplies from Petco, Pet Supermarket, or any related pet store around your area. It should go to the vet for check-ups yearly.

I Check Comments! If anything you need is left out, comment me.


----------

